# New Gerber Ultimate Pro Survival Knife



## scramble4a5

I am not a knife expert by any means but in building my personal preps I thought a survival knife would be good to have. I did some research, read reviews, and being mindful of my budget opted for the Gerber Bear Grylls Ultimate Pro Survival Knife. I have almost no outdoor skills so I need some practice. So far I really like this knife. It feels very sturdy and sharp. I batoned (?) some logs I had in the yard and this knife took the beating. The full tang is certainly a major plus.

I have not tried the fire starter yet and the whistle is pretty loud. The sheath is my only gripe. The velcro that holds the handle is stitched on and it was already loose and falling off when I received the knife. I used some gorilla glue which made it a quick fix but I did e-mail Gerber and they responded in a day that they would send me a new sheath. Nice to know they back up their products.

I like it and look forward to using it more.


----------



## 9UC

Basically a good looking blade, but like most in "things", can't these yoyo designers get it through there heads that orange parts and white signatures just do not go with camouflage ideas. Give me a good matte black or OD green K-bar and I'll be happy.


----------



## inceptor

I came close to buying one of those but the color scheme did it in.


----------



## ScPrep

I tend to shy away from anything endorsed by a celebrity, especially made my a scissor company. Gerber's quality has gone down the gutter because most of their knives are made overseas. I had a gerber survival knife just trying it out to see if it was any good and it snapped on me. Get yourself a Becker/Ka-Bar BK2 BK7 or BK9 and try and snap that, not happening. American made, can't beat them. For light use gerber is fine but for bugging out when you and your families life may depend on your knife I'm sticking with my Beckers. Just my two cents.


----------



## GTGallop

I'll go full Abo and knap flint before I pick up anything with Bear Grylls name on it.

I don't have anything against Bear, just that it seems they have latched on to his name to jack the price of an otherwise mediocre blade.


----------



## Fuzzee

I'd rather have something else than the Bear Grylls Ultimate Pro Gerber knife myself. I just haven't had the greatest experience with Gerber's quality though and the Bear Grylls knives friends have are all very average knives. KnifeCenter for example want $99 for that knife with it's tiny firesteel and diamond sharpener.

Gerber 31-001901 Bear Grylls Ultimate Pro Survival Knife 4.8" Plain Blade, Fire Starter, Diamond Sharpener, Nylon Sheath - KnifeCenterf

I much prefer separate components besides since you often get better quality and don't have an all in one rig you can lose all at once. For that money I could get these.

Proforce Swedish Style Fire Steels & Striker Army (Large Fire Starter) - KnifeCenter

Lansky Dog Bone Style Sharpener - KnifeCenter

with this,

Ontario Ranger Series TFI Fixed Blade Knife 5-1/4" Plain Blade, Black/Green Micarta Handles - KnifeCenter

or this,

Boker Plus Striker Fixed 6-3/8" Blade, Micarta Handles (02BO610) - KnifeCenterf

or this,

SOG SEAL Pup Elite 4.85" Satin Finish Plain Edge Blade with Kydex Sheath - KnifeCenter

or this,

KA-BAR 1212 Full Size Fighting Knife 7" Black Combo Blade, Kraton G Handle, Leather Sheath - KnifeCenter

or this,

Cold Steel Leatherneck-SF Fixed 6-3/4" Blade, Grivory and Kraton Handles - KnifeCenter


----------



## wesley762

The Bear Grills stuff is not about trying to be stealthy, its more about being seen. It has it's market, I got one and ended up giving it to the wife. It's a Solid knife. Believe it or not some people want to be found and bright colors are good for that.


----------

